
Finding a Hacking Date in Switzerland - telmich
https://hack.digitalglarus.ch/hacking-date-in-digital-glarus.html
======
rendall
Wow. 590 CHF seems incredibly inexpensive.

I'm a bit confused about the term 'date' in this context, though. What does it
mean, here?

~~~
telmich
Date as in: looking forward to meet you. And yes, the main objective is to
support hacking and learning together - so the project only has to write black
numbers, not make huge profits

